# Telephone Support Group



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.healsocialanxiety.com/

Is anyone calling tonight?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

i tried calling earlier today at 2 and it didnt work


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got through,i kept reaching someones house but i guess you have to dial a 1 first.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

its a just like a regualar support group but over the phone.theres a website you can read from,a lot of people talk actually.i try to everytime i call,its pretty helpful.


----------

